# Casanova My Cuddle Bug



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So my little angel is 10.5 months and starting to look more grown up everyday. His topknot is getting longer and behaves like an uncontrollable antenna. 90% of the time it's flopped over his face like this:

Mama, HEOP! I can't see so good out of my right eye!

[attachment=54317:cas_01_small.jpg]

Okay, move my antenna over to the side and I'll pose for some fish snacks!

[attachment=54318:cas_02_small.jpg]

Alright, I'm done posing now! Can I lie in my favorite position on your lap?

[attachment=54321:cas_03_small.jpg]

Enuff! Time for you to pet me while I lick your knee...

[attachment=54320:cas_04_small_.jpg]

Fanks for looking, everyone! Nose licks!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

he is so handsome - i just love this little guy


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww more casanova pics! he is sooo sweet... looks like a little stuffed toy :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, Casanova is such a cutie...I can't believe he's already 10.5 months old! Good job growing out his topknot. 

You can always do a "real" topknot where it's folded over if it does keep flopping in his face. lol


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Love, Love, Love the last two pics!!! Cassanova looks like a perfect little stuffed doll!!!!!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

omg Cas is so darn cute I'm going to die!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

He is such a cutie!!! :wub: :wub: Roxy has a crush!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are great closeups of Casanova! I know what you mean about the topknot in the face.
I finally cut about an inch and a half off of Cosy's so she wasn't eating it. LOL


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW! I adore those round beautiful eyes!! Those pics makes me want to give kisses all over that sweet face :wub2: 
Poor Haley, thank goodness she is sweet natured because I find myself kissing her all the time


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Cassanova is one of the cutest Maltese ever :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*wow he is very VERY handsome. 
you are taking care of him very well. he looks perfect!

thank you for sharing those with us.
*


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow! His topknot is huge!!! How did u get it to grow so long?? Kelsie topknot is so tiny... and i have never cut her hair!! What am i doing wrong :huh: 
Casanova is just precious :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

He is just too precious! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what a handsome lil guy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, I love that itty bitty face,he's such a little cutiepie. :wub: I have the same topknot problem with Boo.It constantly hangs in his face,no matter what I do.I even trimmed it shorter. He has the heavier silk hair on his head & it's really slick. Hannahs is finer & not as heavy & her topknot stays out of her face better. So I think it's the weight & how silky slick the hair is,plus the length & thickness of the topknot.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

What a little doll!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

He is sooo adorable! I normally have Perri's topknot in papers, but if I do have it in just a pony I do to the band like you have the second band in the last pic, and that helps the floppy factor. But wow he sure does have some nice, fast growing hair! I think his topknot might be longer than Perri's and he is almost 4!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

so beuatiful and so white~!! he glows


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

artytime: 


Maisie says she would like to meet Cassanova when she grows up! :chili: 

He looks just perfect :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

My goodness he is such a handsome boy! :wub: I'm another fan in the Casanova club. He is so gosh darn adorable. I just don't think they get cuter then that!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh MY!!!!!!!! Can Casanova possibly get more handsome every single time I see him???

YEP....cause he does! :smilie_daumenpos: I wuv that itty bitty face and that long silky hair!! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww Casanova pictures! :wub: :wub: :wub: Have I ever mentioned, I LOVE his name! :wub2: 
His coat looks just like Gigi's, very silky. And yup, those ponytail topnots go right in her face and into her mouth. LOL But I never want to cut it. You can do a papered topnot like the show malts, or a maintance topnot like the Bellarata/Jackie's malts always have, or you can just do some pig tails but put them far back on the head. Lately I've been braiding Gigi's topnot. 

Now if Gigi goes topnot-less, you would not even see her face at all! LOL


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning!
xoxoxo


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

He is really handsome. Man tail and all.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww....Casanova!!!!!!! I want to give you so many kisses and cuddle you like crazy!!! hahaha!! What an ADORABLE little baby you are!!!! Cant get over how CUTE you are!!!
Mia says: "Casanova, do you wanna be my boyfriend?" :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't think it's very nice of those of you with heavy haired Malts to gloat over it.:angry: I have top knot envy. :blush: I've always been envious of Casanova's thick pony tail. I don't believe he is 10 1/2 months already. :shocked: He is more than adorable. I just love him. I think what Briana said about putting the pony tail further back on his head would help. I really can't dredge up any sympathy for you though Sophia. Sorry. :smtease:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

hMmm that topknot looks pretty good to me! Have ya seen Emma's mess on top of her head?! Hehe

Casanova has the most beautiful, most white face! Purely stunning boy!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Casanova is such a handsome boy!

How do you keep him so white?


----------



## GrandTheftAlice (Jun 1, 2009)

I just can't keep my eyes off him! He is such a gorgeous fluff! I can't wait until Alice's hair is long enough to have a real topknot :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Casanova is a real cutie! Have you tried doing a real topknot and not just the pony tail on top? That will keep the hair back better.......until it gets long and the weight pulls it to the side and around.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I LOVE that close up of Casanova! That boy is seriously cute!! :wub:


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

OMG! He is so adorable he should be a model!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Casanova is a heartbreaker for sure. :wub: I just love your little guy whether or not his hair is covering his eye.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Ditto what everyone else said - Casanova :wub: is one HANDSOME dude!! I keep Bonbon's topknot out of her face using
the paper and folding it over as per Jackie's pinned tutorial. It took a bit of practice, but it's really not that hard once you
get used to it. Then I add the black velvet bow, but Marge has so many other bows to choose from, including a selection of
"boy"bows" - I think Cas would look fantastic with a bow! :biggrin:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, wow... that is one adorable-- AND well-named!-- little feller! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! Casanova thanks you too! :ThankYou: 

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 26 2009, 07:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797088


> Casanova is such a handsome boy!
> How do you keep him so white?[/B]


Thanks! I'm not sure...we do Fiji/Volvic, home cooked, face wash everyday...

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 25 2009, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797014


> I don't think it's very nice of those of you with heavy haired Malts to gloat over it.:angry: I have top knot envy. :blush: I've always been envious of Casanova's thick pony tail. I don't believe he is 10 1/2 months already. :shocked: He is more than adorable. I just love him. I think what Briana said about putting the pony tail further back on his head would help. I really can't dredge up any sympathy for you though Sophia. Sorry. :smtease:[/B]


:HistericalSmiley: Top knot envy! :HistericalSmiley: Casanova kisses you for being funny...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 25 2009, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797005


> Mia says: "Casanova, do you wanna be my boyfriend?" :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Casanova says: "Mia, I can't believe my luck! Of course I'll be your boyfriend! You're a gorgeous little princess and I'm going to woo you!!" :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Casanova is so handsome! His name really suits him well!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I think he won the lottery in looks!! He is one gorgeous puppy!!! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Sigh......Casanova is GORGEOUS :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG I absolutely love his eyes . . .they are sooo gorgeous . . and of course I think his topknot is a delight to see . . . he could start a craze :wub:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Casanova is one of the most beautiful maltese I have ever seen. He has the sweetest most serene expressions- great pics :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Casanova is the cutest lil boy!!! :wub: :wub: Almost makes me want to get a boy!!! :biggrin: 

The only way I have found to keep Abbie's top knot out of her mouth and face without using papers is to piggy back the top knots:


----------

